# In my mind, the Greatest testament to Tim's food....



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Funny, his food has fueled Champion sled Dogs...

.... but THIS makes me most proud of Tim. I found this on youtube today. 

Really proud he's part of our forum. 



Animal shelter tenants eat well - YouTube


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> Funny, his food has fueled Champion sled Dogs...
> 
> .... but THIS makes me most proud of Tim. I found this on youtube today.
> 
> ...


Yep a good man


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you for sharing. It says a lot about his small business and the type of person he is.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

And I will just say it because I want to...

As many of you did... Tim was right there during Harry's Cancer, sending me personal emails and any help or advice I needed. He's part of the reason I opted to take Harry to Michigan State. While they couldn't help him, they did at least give me answers...

Frankly, I'm really confused as to what constitutes a good Dog food. So its hard for me to say, "YOU MUST buy Tim's food".... because I honestly just don't have the expertise to say what foods everyone should use. I do believe that Tim's food is probably one of the better foods on the market. But most of all, I will say this... he CARES. He cares about the world we live in and the Dogs. And that means something.

Take my comments for what they are worth. And love your Dogs


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

kevin bradley said:


> And I will just say it because I want to...
> 
> As many of you did... Tim was right there during Harry's Cancer, sending me personal emails and any help or advice I needed. He's part of the reason I opted to take Harry to Michigan State. While they couldn't help him, they did at least give me answers...
> 
> ...


I would love to get my hands on some Tim's food! I, unfortunately, don't have any in my area


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Brindle, not telling you what to do...

but Peflow.com has free shipping and probably as good a price on Tim's food as you'll find. I think its about 1.50/lb but I think it depnds on the bag size. good luck.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

kevin bradley said:


> Brindle, not telling you what to do...
> 
> but Peflow.com has free shipping and probably as good a price on Tim's food as you'll find. I think its about 1.50/lb but I think it depnds on the bag size. good luck.


Free shipping to what location?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

you'll have to check. are you outside of the U.S.? I'm pretty sure shipping is free to continental U.S. if you spend $50.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Free shipping all over continental US and no tax unless you live in NJ, where Petflow ships from. Maybe two other states nail you for tax.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

correction... $49 to get free shipping.

My bad.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

That's awesome! Nice to put a face to the name as well.  

Really wanting to try Tims grain-free, maybe I'll order it from chewy next time I place an order.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

While we don't feed kibble I can appreciate a kind heart. This is the sign of a good hearted person.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

That's an awesome thing to do :thumb: is nice too see good vets who care for the animals.

I wish we could have that food around here, and also snow LOL , is too hot right now >->


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in Canada


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

That is awesome! I do like the one food of his I've tried but even if I didn't use it, his donations are a wonderful thing.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

He seems like a really good person and I appreciate the fact the he checks in on the forum and is also active on his facebook page to answer health related questions.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Unosmom said:


> He seems like a really good person and I appreciate the fact the he checks in on the forum and is also active on his facebook page to answer health related questions.


He is certainly more devoted then any vet I know!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good for you Dr. Tim, I'm very impressed. Nice to see people give back to the community.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

one quick note...

Chewy.com is also selling Tim's food for a really nice price. In fact, I think its the best price I've seen... Kinesis is only about 1.40/lb. 

Thanks Tim.


----------

